# Herbie Wuz Here!



## Rifleman62 (24 Dec 2008)

A search for the book Herbie produced: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43854.0.html

Lee Valley Tools, http://www.leevalley.com/home/Search.aspx?c=1&action=n as part of it’s Classic Reprint Service, is marketing for sale @ $14.95:

*Herbie Wuz Here!* 

by Bing Coughlin 
The cartoonist best known to Canadian troops in WWII was Bing Coughlin, who drew the "Herbie" cartoons for The Maple Leaf, the Canadian Army daily newspaper. Bing had front-line experience and started his career by doing sketches for the soldiers in his own troop. The main character, Private Herbie Canadian, became so well known that Canadian soldiers generally were called Herbies. Where Americans left "Kilroy Wuz Here" signs, "Herbie Wuz Here" sometimes marked the path of the Canadian advance. 
The nature of war has changed in the 60+ intervening years as has the visibility of a soldier's enemies today. Although some of the references in Coughlin's humour would be obscure to today's soldiers, many of the situations would be familiar. The irony of military humour remains a constant. 
Smyth-sewn softcover, 6" x 9", 196 pages. First published in 1944-1946. Reprinted as part of our Classic Reprint Series. 

I will write to Lee Valley to see if they would reprint Turvey: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24893.0.html

Herbie and Turvey are both classics. Mine went missing years ago in the usual manner (a loan). Other possibly interesting reprints from Lee Valley are:

*The Young Sea Officer's Sheet Anchor* 

by Darcy Lever (with complete notations of the 1858 Blunt additions) 
Written during the Napoleonic wars and first published in 1808, this book detailed the rigging of the sailing ships of the day

*Traditions of the Navy*

By Cedric Windas
Originally published in 1943; reprinted in 2001 as part of our Classic Reprint Series.

*Manual of Seamanship for
Boys and Seamen of the Royal Navy 1904*

This wonderful old teaching manual has been out of print for nearly a century. Still very relevant for sailing vessels, it has chapters on signals, boat work, bends and hitches, knots and splicing, rope making, anchor work, compass and helm, rigging, etc.

*The Sailor's Word-Book*

Compiled by a British Admiral at the end of the Napoleonic era, this is a book for word lovers. The range of coverage is remarkable; it includes hundreds of naval terms that are still embedded in our everyday language, encompassing the language of the lower decks as well as the quarterdeck.

*U.S. Cavalry Cartoons*

U.S. Cavalry Cartoons is a collection from the work of one of the great cartoonists of the last century, J.R. Williams. As with most of Williams' cartoons, these reflect his own experience. He did a stint in the U.S. Cavalry in the early 1900s


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Dec 2008)

I bought a copy of Herbie issued to commemorate the 20th anniversary of the start of the Second World War in Brandon when I was on my Group 2 Technical Assistant (Field) course at the RCSA in January 1960. I loved it then and it has only improved with age. (Too bad I can't say the same about me.)


----------

